# has anyone experience on getcover.com



## camrock1 (12 Mar 2009)

Our insurance is up for renewal on our PPR and rental property.
FBD have sent renewal notice for €988.46.

I went to uchoose.com, and then phoned Getcover.com, they quoted €501 for both props. given details from FBD renewal, so should be like for like cover.

It was even cheaper if excess of €500 selected.
Its almost half the price, wondering is there a downside, we have been with FBD for years.


----------



## hopalong (12 Mar 2009)

have used them for travel insurance,no problems.


----------



## meatmonger (12 Mar 2009)

house with them, half the proce of others.  havn't has need to cliam anything tho. also travel insurance, again no claims.

had another different policy with FBD, quinn beat that by half 18 months ago.
saved me a lot


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2009)

FBD are just not interested in competing. I moved car, house and contents insurance from them in the last 6 months.


----------



## camrock1 (12 Mar 2009)

I got on line quote from FBD, came in at €578.74 compared to their renewal price of €988.46. thats some difference. might just start new policy with them, €78 dearer than getcover.com, but at least I know FBD.


----------



## seantheman (12 Mar 2009)

do you think fbd deserve your business after the way they have behaved in this matter, after all if you hadn't questioned it they would have charged you full renewal


----------



## camrock1 (12 Mar 2009)

I know what your saying, my family have been with FBD for years with business,motor,home.some small claims always sorted out fairly. Im just afraid of new insurers, only find out their true colours when there is a problem, and they tell you its all there in the small print, when its too late.


----------



## annfield (12 Mar 2009)

hopalong said:


> have used them for travel insurance,no problems.



never had a prob with them


----------



## camrock1 (31 Mar 2009)

went with 123.ie in end. quoted me €520. I told them Getcover were coming in at €500. they came back at €470.


----------

